# New Rescue! Meet Charlie



## MoonShadow (Feb 29, 2012)

My Lavender EE Halfmoon rescue, OZ, went to his forever home today, so there was a space in the rescue for a new boy! I ended up in petsmart and brought home a super super emaciated little boy. He was marked as a dragon HMPK but Im pretty sure he's a young delta, though I guess time will tell!! 

Meet Charlie!


----------



## Snoeflayke (Mar 3, 2013)

Holy...! Quick, give that fish a sandwich!

I'm glad you got to him in time to get him to a warm, clean home!


----------



## Fenghuang (Dec 28, 2012)

The poor thing! 

Thank you for rescuing him and the others. You are doing something wonderful for these bettas.


----------



## royal (Jan 23, 2013)

Oh my gosh! He is so cute!


----------



## MoonShadow (Feb 29, 2012)

He may be the cutest fish ever! He ate 2 pellets tonight and has colored up a bit more! I really think he's going to be fine *knock on wood*


















































anyone else see his eyebrows? Haha


----------



## shakeitsalome (Mar 29, 2013)

Oh my goodness he is adorable!!

I echo the sentiments of others. I think it's wonderful that you're rescuing and finding good homes for these little guys.


----------



## Catw0man (Jan 24, 2013)

Oh, poor little guy!!! I don't think I've ever seen a fish that emaciated.....so glad you came to his rescue!


----------



## Artemis (Mar 9, 2013)

I love his eyebrow/s! Poor baby! I'm glad you took him in.


----------



## Jupiter (Aug 30, 2009)

He seems like he has so much pep despite being so thin! Good luck with him!


----------



## LittleBettaFish (Oct 2, 2010)

Honestly, how hard is it to feed a betta? It's not even like they require a special diet or anything. 

I am sickened that the store thought it was okay to stock and sell fish in that condition. 

It is good that he at least now has a home where he has a chance. Poor little thing.


----------



## MoonShadow (Feb 29, 2012)

Charlie blew a bubblenest today!! 









and he's coloring up more!


----------



## LittleBettaFish (Oct 2, 2010)

It just goes to show how important actually providing these fish with an adequate environment is. 

Looks like he is well on the road to recovery. Spoil him lots, he deserves it.


----------



## MoonShadow (Feb 29, 2012)

Look at him now!! Such an improvement! I still can't determine whether he is a young delta with extensive fin damage from rot, or if he's a long finned plakat. Any thoughts?


----------



## Kiara1125 (Feb 1, 2011)

How long is he? I would say that he's a long finned plakat. But, I could be wrong.

BTW, you so such amazing work with bettas, Kylie. I'm upset I can't get bettas from you like Kenny does. (it's Britt, BTW)  I would LOVE to take Charlie. He's so adorable.


----------



## MoonShadow (Feb 29, 2012)

Kiara1125 said:


> How long is he? I would say that he's a long finned plakat. But, I could be wrong.
> 
> BTW, you so such amazing work with bettas, Kylie. I'm upset I can't get bettas from you like Kenny does. (it's Britt, BTW)  I would LOVE to take Charlie. He's so adorable.


Hey Britt! I didn't know you were on here!! He's definitely not full grown body size wise, but he's pretty close! If I had to guess I'd say he's the product of a spawn between a long finned betta and a pk. 

Here are new pictures of the little man from today!


----------



## Stone (Jan 6, 2013)

When/if you think charlie is healthy enough to be shipped contact me and he will have a home


----------



## Kiara1125 (Feb 1, 2011)

Nice Stone! 

Still, I agree with you on the spawn. He's so pretty and he's getting fatter. Very nice job with him!


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

He looks great and what a beautiful nest he made!


----------



## Stone (Jan 6, 2013)

I love his colors and his little face, how could one not want to adopt him?


----------



## mermaid77 (Feb 24, 2013)

What a difference you've made in the life of this little guy...He's adorable! Your love and dedication to rehabilitating these poor neglected bettas is wonderful


----------



## MoonShadow (Feb 29, 2012)

Charlie got upgraded to a big boy tank today! I moved him into one half of the divided 10 gallon! Here is a short clip of him in his new tank and FLARING at his new neighbor!

http://youtu.be/YNdNr3hoN6w


----------



## royal (Jan 23, 2013)

Whoa! He's got a really nice beard!


----------



## MoonShadow (Feb 29, 2012)

Charlies first official before and after shot! He's definitely a PK with slightly long fins (mostly his caudal) I believe hes the product of a longfin x pk spawn. Isn't he just gorgeous though?


----------



## motherpeters (Mar 3, 2013)

Lovely, and such a big change in such a short time! Amazing what a little food can do, and horrible that the pet stores can't manage it!


----------



## Kiara1125 (Feb 1, 2011)

He's so gorgeous! *steals* xD


----------

